# Intense thoughts from a year ago



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Im afraid I cant take this shit, what if I cant conquer this, I live inside my own jail of a head, sittin up late confused inside of my bed, the next day I await in dread, should I be a man or suck on the lead, I cant grow like this and that?s what life is about,I cant smash the light ill just let it burn out, I want to experience life like normal people do, instead of thinking to myself; I swear this is all true, I cant appreciate anything outside of myself, I feel like no sounds coming out when Im crying for help, I always get obsessed with a possible flaw, and take it so far it takes me over it becomes the law, I slipped and here comes my fall, boom can I get off of the floor, I finally found the essence of my problem, I could go to my friends but I don?t wanna bother them, I know whats wrong so theres a start, I know these obsessive thoughts are illogical and at fault, can I overcome these complex manifestations, or will my mom end up finding my cold dead body with wrist lacerations


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, I hope you don't mind but I did an improv of this. 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1YWIIB4X


----------

